# What a craft room!



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Scrolling through Craigslist this morning and came across this listing. Someone is selling out their stash and posted pics. Wish my space was as organized!

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/art/5469774499.html


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/art/5469774499.html

I think the s needs to come off. Hope this works


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

If you copy the link, you can then go to it.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

WOW


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, it is so much easier with a live link.


44gram said:


> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/art/5469774499.html
> 
> I think the s needs to come off. Hope this works


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks just like mine. LOL


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

This must have been a yarn store ,sad for the local people who will miss it very much .


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yikes! I wish!!!


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm positively drooling.....


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy cow! I'd be happy with the room and cases!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW that is some stash.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

If only I were that organized!!


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

If only I were closer to Baltimore!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

There should be a show on TV, knitting queen for a day, where you get to win a room full of yarn. What a dream it would be to own all that!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow! Can't believe this is someone craft room. Only wish it were mine.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow! Can't believe this is someone craft room. Only wish it were mine.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That room is amazing! It makes me want to touch all that beauty!

But he will have a hard time finding a buyer for everything at only 25% off retail.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I want a wall like that.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a store possibly ran out of someones home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is some serious yarn!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont think that is someones personal stash, most probably a LYS going out of business sadly


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. What a stash.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like heaven to me!!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> This must have been a yarn store ,sad for the local people who will miss it very much .


I think so, too.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that stash IS just like a well stocked yarn store!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

That definitely a store trying to sell off everything.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

First I thought hoarder. Then I saw the clean floor and figured it was a Yarn shop going out of business.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I want it all!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Goodness! This looks like a store.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Must be a store


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow!, I thought my stash was out of hand! That's crazy but I agree, must be leftover from a store


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Suo said:


> Scrolling through Craigslist this morning and came across this listing. Someone is selling out their stash and posted pics. Wish my space was as organized!
> 
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/art/5469774499.html


That is not a craft room that is heaven!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Holy mackeral!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> This must have been a yarn store ,sad for the local people who will miss it very much .


That's exactly what I thought. I'll bet they closed the shop, and moved the remaining inventory to a room in their home to sell, or they bought out the inventory from a shop (along with the shelving), to resell.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

The time it would take to just go through the books. Wow!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! If the craft room looks like this...imagine the rest of the house!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh so near, so tempting. Must be strong. I am SABLE and PABLE and too old to increase my enormous stash. But...who knows how long I can hold out.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! And I thought I had a lot of yarn (though I do love what I have acquired so far). But dream on!!!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

And I thought I had a lot of stash in my craft room!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

k saw that listing and thought it might have been a store.
They also had listing for fabric stacked on shelves just like the yarn. The other side of the room was books on shelves just like the yarn. Glad I don't live close.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Earnie said:


> k saw that listing and thought it might have been a store.
> They also had listing for fabric stacked on shelves just like the yarn. The other side of the room was books on shelves just like the yarn. Glad I don't live close.


Yes, Earnie, I saw the listing for the quilting fabric and supplies as well. Whatever the situation is for such a wonderful inventory, I would love to have the space to organize like this!


----------

